# WinCC:User+Passwort in Runtime anlegen/ändern?



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2004)

Hallo,
a) Ist es möglich mit WinCC in der Runtime neue User anzulegen, bzw. Passworte vorhandener User zu ändern?
b) Wie stelle ich aus S7 die Istwerte der sogenannten S5-Timer dar?
(Problem mit Zeitfaktor .0-.3 !!)

Grüsse
Michael


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juli 2004)

*Antworten selbst gefunden*

Hallo,
ich habe die Antworten auf meine Fragen weitestgehend selbst gefunden.
Hier die Erkärungen:
1. Ab WinCC V6.0 ist es nicht mehr möglich innerhalb der Runtime OHNE Zusatzmodul (Simatic Logon Service ~250,-€) die Passworte und User zu ändern. Mit Version 5.0 und 5.1 sollte es noch per C-Scripte funktionieren. Ein Beispiel lässt sich auf der Siemens FAQ Seite für 25 Einheite (glaube ich) herunterladen.
FAQ ID: 9276354.
2. Timeristwerte lassen sich wie folgt darstellen:
Entweder direkt auf Timer zugreifen, dann:
Variable als 32-bit ohne VZ, Formatanpassung: DWordToSimaticBCDTimer, lin. Skalierung Prozess 0...1000, Variable 0...1.
So werden die Zeitwerte in sec dargestellt.
Oder auf DBWs, Ausgang Timer DEZ-> Move -> DBx.DBWy, dann wie oben beschrieben.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2004)

*Passwort ändern*

Hi,

im dem genannten FAQ 9276354 steht doch sogar der Ansatz drin, wie es geht: Einfach die ODK Funktion PWGENChangePassword() aufrufen und es lässt sich sogar ein Beispiel runterladen für Version 5 und Version 6.

Es stimmt nicht, dass dies nur durch Simatic Logon unterstützt wird.

  Michael


----------



## Rengel (29 Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Ich suche gerade in WinCC 6 die Möglichkeit ein Anmeldefenster beim Start er Runtime darzustellen. So dass ohne Benutzername und Passwort die Runtime nicht gestartet/weiter angezeigt wird. MNuss gehen bin aber zu blind 

Danke für einen Tip

Rengel


----------



## Rengel (22 August 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Keiner einer Idee für mich!? 

Gruß Rengel


----------



## Heinz (22 August 2005)

Hallo Rengel,
das Problem hatte ich auch.

Ich hatte "nur" das falsche Betriebssystem bzw. falsche Einstellung.

Bei Win XP muss es als Einzelplatz stehen

Bei W2K kommt bei mir das Anmeldefenster, sobald mehrere Benutzer angelegt sind.

Für die Userverwaltung werde ich noch schauen.


----------

